# Mirage Mii Vs Fortis Spacematic Vs Rlt 8



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Roy must give it's opinion.

hard question...

who has the guts to answer...?









1st:Fortis

2nd:RLT

3rd:O&W

but i would buy them all...

1)value for money: RLT

2)quality: RLT

3)design: Fortis & O&W


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

iloper said:


> Roy must give it's opinion.
> 
> hard question...
> 
> who has the guts to answer...?


What's the question ?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> iloper said:
> 
> 
> > Roy must give it's opinion.
> ...












wich one you like the most overall and in the 3 different points.i already know your answer, but i thought you could give us an insider look.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry I cannot it is personel choice, are you thinking of buying one of these ?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> Sorry I cannot it is personel choice, are you thinking of buying one of these ?


 if i had the money i would be thinking about buying one...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It is a personal choice Iloper but one thing you won't be paying for with an RLT watch is "branding". At least, not yet.























Buy an RLT and the exclusivity that goes with it, imvho.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mmmm. The "branding" and "reputation" comes free with a RLT.

You don't pay 50 to 75% of the asking price just for it like some producers.

BARGAIN







.


----------

